# Today my babies are going out in their new dove cote



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi All

Sorry I haven't kept you all updated. The chicks are doing great.

Problem is, the cote will be finished today and put up and the little toads started flying yesterday  Now when I put them outside on the feeder they fly straight back to me. When I enter the room they fly straight to me too. It's great that they really do love me (having to do the housework with them perched on my shoulders) 

But, will they stay in the cote? or am I going to have to block them in for a while? I think I should have got them out earlier. They know the house is where I am and when I take them out they just fly back to the house. I don't think they will actually fly away and get lost mind

Kim x x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

hi Kim,

I think in time they will be fine. They need time to make the adjustment. They have bonded to you but should adjust to their new home. Be prepared that they may continue to try to find you for sometime, so keep a close eye out.

Make sure they are blocked in and safe and sound when it is night, or you are not home. I wouldn't want them lingering by the door, in case of predators. 

My pet pigeons were handraised from day 4, they are still bonded to us, but made the adjustment when they were introduced to the flock and coop. They live in the coop and have a nice big penthouse. They have each other, the flock, and us. I consider them to be well adjusted, for pigeons who think they are half human.


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for replying, your quite right they really do think that they are human. I feel a little better now about putting them out, don't worry I will watch very closely and hope they adjust to living in the cote. Of course they are still welcome to come in and see us now and then mind. It's lovely having them so tame where their mum, dad and older siblings still fly off if we get to near. maybe when they see these 2 coming to us it will encourage them to.

Kim x


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kim, it may be worth it to keep them in lock down for about a week, just to make sure they get used to the dove cote and become a bit wilder.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kim, 

Good to hear that things are still going well and that the babies are getting ready to be introduced to the new cote. I agree with the others that you should probably lock them in for awhile so that they get used to it and realize this is their new home.

Too bad you can't keep em inside as house pigeons though


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

we would have kept them indoors but OH MY GOD the POOP


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kims babies said:


> we would have kept them indoors but OH MY GOD the POOP


LOL...that is the ONLY drawback of having indoor pijjies!.  ...unless they don't mind having a flight suit.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Kims babies said:


> we would have kept them indoors but OH MY GOD the POOP


ROFL!  Boy, I know what you mean! My first ten or so pijies lived indoors with us (most of them had their own set-up room for them, but our first couple did live in the living room) and it becomes an endless race of picking up the poop as fast as it came lol. When we did put them outside in their own aviary/cote, they adjusted very quickly (it might have helped that I put old furniture in for them so it was home-like). Good luck with your babies!


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

They will be free flying IF I can get the little toads to stay out there lol.


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is their new Marriot Dove Cote, with paint almost dry. My wonderfull husband deserves a medal (ah love him)









Here is my little guys in their box saying hello to the family, Big Brother Peanut is having a look but won't get too close incase there are aliens in the box lol.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Talk about LUXURY! Rent on THAT baby must is outta sight!! Thank goodness, pijies get rent free!!!

NICE JOB!! Can't wait to see what all think of their new digs!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kim, that is a beautiful cote. Your husband did a terrific job.

The second picture of your big and little babies is so sweet. The little babies are getting really big and I see they are still cuddling together. You have done a great job raising them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a beautiful dove house, quite stunning and looks like everyone has their own room!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a gorgeous dove cote you built for your birds! I'm sure they will settle in nicely.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

That's a lovely dovecote Kim...I hope that your babies appreciate it!! 

IMHO use the homing cage again. It's not worth the risk, maybe ten days will be long enough this time!


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi PP I was beginning to wonder if you were ok as I havent seen you on for a while.

Well we had great fun trying to get the old cote off the post, I think Jas had put it on never to come off lol. We managed it in the end as it was nearly getting dark. The 4 adults just sat on the house roof watching our every move. The new cote was so flipping heavy but we got it on the post.

You should have all seen the utter disgust and confused faces when they landed on the new 1. They just couldn't work out how they had so many bedrooms, after diving in and out of all the rooms they finally settled down though. Thank goodness they accepted it and mum sat straight back on her plastic eggs lol.

I still havent put the chicks out as it was getting dark and the other's were going nuts over the new cote, so I'm going to build a small box to attach to 1 bedroom in the morning and will then put them out. feel a little sad about it but just can't handle all the poop. They keep sitting on my shoulder now and keep looking into my face (ah so sweet), but when I turn and look at them, they peck me right in the eye ball. They have had me 3 times in 2 days, you would think I'd learn eh lol.

I do have a problem with the 2 four month old youngster's outside. They have turned out to be both Boys and are trying to kill each other, pulling the feathers out of each others necks and fighting all the time. As they are free flying I can't split them up. Not quite sure wot to do about them, any Ideas? As I have 1 girl + 3 boys and 2 babies

Kim x


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Look sis I've just seen my dinner









Got cover'd in dinner so mum bathed me, lay in it for 15 minutes









Being dry'd by mum ah









All cosy now fed, bath'd, dry'd and cuddled up next to mum


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kim, they are adorable. They look like matching bookends in the last picture. You are going to miss them terribly when they move out tomorrow. Are they able to feed themselves or will you need to bring them in to feed?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are such gorgeous babies! Love the photos!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Kim,

Everyone of those pictures are precious, and your Dove Cote is just beautiful.


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

They are eating and drinking themselves but they still peep and flap for fomula and don't give up till they have some, so I will bring them in and still give it to them to give them a boost when they are outside.

Kim x


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Kims babies said:


> Hi PP I was beginning to wonder if you were ok as I havent seen you on for a while.Kim x


Oh, I've been on but tending to lurk rather than post - life is hectic here at the moment as I'm pairing my homers and it's *not* going according to the book!! 




Kims babies said:


> I do have a problem with the 2 four month old youngster's outside. They have turned out to be both Boys and are trying to kill each other, pulling the feathers out of each others necks and fighting all the time. As they are free flying I can't split them up. Not quite sure wot to do about them, any Ideas? As I have 1 girl + 3 boys and 2 babies
> 
> Kim x


Oh dear, let's hope your babies turn out to be two hens, that would solve the problem!!

Your babies are adorable. If only they didn't poop!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos. Those babies sure seem to enjoy your tender loving care!


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, we have put them outside. Have never felt so guilty for doing something. They hated it and scrabbled like mad to get back in jason's arms. Put them out at 4 yesterday afternoon after giving their tea and left them alone. Checked every hour and they would not come out the pop hole or even put their heads to the door. They really do think they are human and are scared stiff of the the rest of their family, I just hope they get over it and forgive me.

This morning, still no sign off them coming out. It was great fun trying to balance 10ft in the air on a ladder with a syringe in my hand lol. They saw me and breakfast and went nuts, trying to get out to sit on me, at least they ate it and then pecked some seeds. maybe they won't hate me after all lol. I can deffinately see me ended up in the pond before long lol

This is what we made to keep them in for a week.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kim, 

Awwww...the poor babies, I bet it was hard to put them out there and then watch them seem miserable. Are you sure you can't keep them as inside pets? They would only require a medium sized caged for a home and then you could let them out for a couple of hours a day for exercise & lovin' time Maybe set up a room just for them that you could modify and then they would pick the perches they like the most in certain spots and then it would be easier to clean up after them. Also, they will tend to poop in certain areas more than others. You could also check into getting them poops suits for when they are outside of their cage.

I know this is probably not going to change your mind, but I thought I'd give it one more try I'm sure they will adapt in time to a life outside in the cote, but it might be a little sad to watch them go through the acclimation process.

Good luck with them though, I hope it goes fairly smoothly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry the transition was hard for them, and for you. Please continue to visit and gradually diminish the time of visits, let them know you are still there for them, but that they can be on their own. Let them know it is okay.


----------

